# Boot screen w/ unlocked padlock & custom



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Please delete. Answer found.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

epphllps said:


> Okay, so I picked up a retail GS3 from Walmart to try it out. Today is day 7 and I have just now noticed that when I boot it up I get the unlocked padlock with the word custom below it. I have a rooted GNex to play with but never ever root or toy with a phone I am unsure about keeping. So to get to my question, what does this mean?? It should boot up and just show Samsung as far I know. I'm definitely not interested in a phone that has been tinkered with and returned to the store and now in my hands. Thanks in advance.


The boot screen with the unlocked padlock and the word custom from what I understand means there is a custom recovery installed. That would mean you did not buy a brand new phone, you bought a phone that was likely returned by another customer who installed a custom recovery and then returned the phone without returning the phone to full stock status.


----------

